# cobia recipe?



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

looking for recipe suggestions for cobia pictures. any responses appreciated. LOL


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

grumpy old man said:


> looking for recipe suggestions for cobia pictures. any responses appreciated. LOL


 Recipe?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Fresh cobia is good broiled with real butter and a light sprinkling of garlic. You don't need much seasoning because the flavor of the fish is terrific when it is fresh.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I it fried in big chunks where it is moist in the middle.


----------

